# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  When shooting in the evening

## ADEE

What settings do you use? Say the natural light is so-so and certainly not over head.. like 5ish what settings do you use, Iso, SS, exc. 

Care to share your photos taken at that time?

Going to be doing a shoot this evening with some of our snakes and would like to use more natural light without getting too much grain, difficult task. I was shooting at 800ISO last night and of course the pics came out grainy, they are the photos posted in the bunny forum.

----------


## CeraDigital

Depending on the animal, and whether or not I'm using a flash.

If I'm not using a flash, and low to even lighting-
ISO 200 or 400
Aperature f/8.0
SS 30-40
White Balance - Custom
Format - RAW

If I'm using a flash, and low to even lighting-
ISO 100
Aperature f/13
SS 125 or so
White Balance - Custom
Format - RAW

I guess it all depends on what type of look you're going for, and how much lighting is available. Have you thought about picking up a speedlite?  :Smile:

----------


## ADEE

thanks for the settings! Of course I went and tried em' out on my mojave male who wasnt being a butt today lol... ill be sure to post what i got in a few. thanks!!!

----------

